# Kodak Hero 7.1



## HelpMePlease25 (Aug 7, 2012)

Left my printer out of use for abvout 6 months and cartridges dried up, worked fine before this.

Replaced both with genuine Kodak cartridges, the colour is fine, the black is not. No error msgs. Prints out very faint/nothing, and the faint bits have all lines going through it. Cleaned Printhead. Kodak think its the print head needing replacing, does that sound right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

New printhead, yes that does sound right since the comment is coming from a company who will profit from that advice. Seriously, though, it may well be the best option. You can remove the printhead and try cleaning it at home in hot soapy water, rinse, then leaving it to dry thoroughly. Certainly won't leave you any worse off than you are now, and may well do the trick.

I future, you must use an inkjet printer every few days to avoid printhead blockages (the driver's nozzle-cleaning routine can only clear moderate blockages, and wastes expensive ink in the process).

Anyone who cannot guarantee that they'll be using a printer every week should not really be buying one as it may prove to be more trouble than it's worth. In such cases, it's often better to ask a friend to print what you need, and offer to contribute towards ink costs.


----------

